# 720i @ 25hz



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

my scan converter is connected to my insignia tv via component video I switeched it to rgb and now the tv thinks the resolution is 720i with a refresh of 25 hz. is 720i a real display mode?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+720i+exist?


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

Did your tv divide by 0 prior to the issue?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Codfishjoe said:


> Did your tv divide by 0 prior to the issue?


what is happening is my tv is try to display an rgb signal via the component video input.


----------

